# Penn State and Woodcraft Bushing lists



## Schroedc

Thanks to the hard work and perseverance of @ripjack13 (He sent an email )

We have a PDF listing all of the current Penn State kits and the bushings required for them. It is organized in the first half by the part numbers for the kits and in the second half by the bushing set part numbers!

We still don't have a document listing the actual dimensions of the bushings but someday we'll get there. If anyone happens to have a bushing/kit list for any of the suppliers feel free to let me know and we can add it to this thread and update the title!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 was able to get us the Woodcraft bushing list as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Here's another Bushing list, from Pennstate, called The Bushing Book. It's really just drawn pictures of the bushing, but gives the sizes of ID and OD as well as length.

https://www.pennstateind.com/library/bushing_book.pdf

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## KnotBoard

You may find this pdf to be useful. It includes bushing and tube sizes from 20 different pen kit suppliers.

Here it is:
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/20_bush_tube.pdf

There is also an app for iPhones with this information in a searchable format.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iap-bushings-tubes-reference/id1062399336?mt=8

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Les


----------



## Tony

I have this app on my Android phone that lists all the info for tons of kits, thanks @ripjack13 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

A TRUE TEXAN!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

LOL...that Whataburger app was the first thing I noticed too. That is one of the things I miss most about Texas. Wish they would move West.


----------

